# Smelly shoes



## Lyndebe (May 1, 2007)

if I don't wear socks, my feet perspire and my shoes get smelly. any way to stop that or deoderize shoes? I've tried putting powder in my shoes, but that gets all gloppy when I start to perspire. I'll put the shoes outside, but the smell seems to penetrate the shoe and never really go away. does anyone have this problem?


----------



## Jessica (May 1, 2007)

I wear socks ALL the time unless it's sandles. I dont know what to do about the actual sweating but the smell.... When you take your shoes off let them sit with a dryer sheet in each of them. Seems to work on my hubbys work boots. HTH


----------



## lb07 (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wear socks ALL the time unless it's sandles. I dont know what to do about the actual sweating but the smell.... When you take our shoes off let them sit with a dryer sheet in each of them. Seems to work on my hubbys work boots. HTH




i gotta try that with my husband's boots!!!! lol


----------



## Bea (May 1, 2007)

Even if the shoes are all leather (syntetics outer, inner lining or both do not breath) try putting an insole of leather in them. This will draw to it all moisture and prevent it from going into the shoe. A shoe deo can help in addition to this. Also; never wear the same shoes two days in a row. Let them air out!!


----------



## Jessica (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lb07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i gotta try that with my husband's boots!!!! lol Yeah it works on my hubbys nasty work boots...lol...Sometimes he comes home from work and i make him take them off outside...ewww. But his sneakers and casual shoes he doesnt sweat in or stink up...lol


----------



## Lyndebe (May 1, 2007)

I just bought ballet flats to wear with jeans and can't wear socks. I tried "peds" but they show. I am so neurotic I am sitting here at work with them off!


----------



## Aprill (May 1, 2007)

You need to get an antifungal OTC medication like Tinactin. When you bathe or shower, make sure that you completely dry your feet between the toes and use the Tinactin and put socks on. Wash your tub with bleach, otherwise you will just reintroduce the fungus. If you do that it will go away. Smelly feet=Athlete's foot. HTH


----------



## Lyndebe (May 1, 2007)

won't an insole take up room and make the shoes feel too tight?


----------



## Bea (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lyndebe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif won't an insole take up room and make the shoes feel too tight? The trick is to find an insole thats really thin. Leather ones usually are. If your shoes are leather they will stretch out enough to make room anyway. If you have syntetic shoes its always best to go up at least a half size so you can get an insole in there. Otherwise they WILL smell!


----------



## luxotika (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You need to get an antifungal OTC medication like Tinactin. When you bathe or shower, make sure that you completely dry your feet between the toes and use the Tinactin and put socks on. Wash your tub with bleach, otherwise you will just reintroduce the fungus. If you do that it will go away. Smelly feet=Athlete's foot. HTH I am going to have to disagree with the smelly feet = athlete's foot. You would know if you had athlete's foot. I had it when I was a kid and my feet would be so itchy under the nail bed that I would cry because I couldn't get in there to itch it.
I have a problem with my feeet stinking if I don't wear socks or go bare foot in a shoe tha doesn't breathe. Have you tried wearing knee-highs? That helped me out a little bit. Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## grapesoda (May 1, 2007)

You aren't alone! I feel the same way...I get so self conscious. Does everyone have this problem, or only some people? I guess the foot deodorant and the insoles are the only way to go.....But, wearing sandals...it looks so funny to wear hose. Hmm...


----------



## Aprill (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am going to have to disagree with the smelly feet = athlete's foot. You would know if you had athlete's foot. I had it when I was a kid and my feet would be so itchy under the nail bed that I would cry because I couldn't get in there to itch it.
I have a problem with my feeet stinking if I don't wear socks or go bare foot in a shoe tha doesn't breathe. Have you tried wearing knee-highs? That helped me out a little bit. Other than that, I don't know.

You were right luxotika! My husband always says it athlete's foot when it smells, cause a guy had "jungle rot" and the dude's feet smelled like death! 
What Causes Smelly Feet?

One of the top causes of smelly feet is excessive perspiration (hyperhidrosis) and moisture, which provides a breeding ground for bacteria and yeast. When sweat and cellular debris from the bacteria and yeast begin to break down, they produce a fetid foot odor that results in your smelly feet.

Additional common causes of smelly feet include:


Excessive anxiety
Various skin conditions
If a particular health condition is causing your smelly feet, you may also notice that you have sweaty palms and excessive perspiration under your arms and in your groin area.
In turn, excessive sweating can indicate the presence of other health conditions more serious than smelly feet, so it is always good to discuss the problem with your physician.


----------



## luxotika (May 1, 2007)

It is weird. My feet will only smell like that if I go barefoot and wear flats, dress shoes, etc. But if I wear socks and shoes, I could work like a dog in them for 10 hours and when I take them off, they don't smell at all. Huh!


----------



## clwkerric (May 1, 2007)

Try maybe spraying vinegar in the shoes!? Or Avon has a foot deodorizer that works pretty well.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 2, 2007)

there are foot sprays that help i use them in the summer.

theyre like pepperminty and make your feet feel nice and cool.

i got mine at the body shop, but im sure you can find other brands and else were.


----------



## La_Mari (May 2, 2007)

My feet get really sweaty sometimes, but they never ever smell. I think they did ONCE last year. My husband however, he works hard and he has the smelliest feet sometimes after work... poor thing, he's too cute to smell.


----------



## Momo (May 2, 2007)

Dude I had to toss some of my flats from LAST summer because they still had some funk that was brought out rather quickly when I wore them. Totally did not have foot fungus but I'm stayin away from closed toe flats that I have to wear without socks. Also, check that none of the "byproducts" of the yeast breakdown is remaining in your shoe. Might look like dead skin in there.

Yeah I'm being gross lol

I tried everything with those shoes, powders, peds, even trying to freeze em. I went to the doctor to double check that I had no fungus. It's just the sweats and the leather insole idea sounds good, if you're okay with animal-derived products.


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 2, 2007)

Try washing your feet with an antibacterial soap daily.


----------



## Lyndebe (May 2, 2007)

I bought Odor Eaters foot and sneaker spray (not that I wear sneakers much) and I am wearing knee highs under my jeans with my flats. we'll see how it goes. My Skecher flats are on my bathroom windowsill airing out! I wonder wear to get leather inserts? the drug store has odor eater inserts.


----------



## Twinkles-TX (May 5, 2007)

I just spray a little of my underarm deodorant on my feet and that does the trick. Closed toe flats are no problem!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (May 6, 2007)

Athletes foot is a fungus. Foot odor is just perspiring feet. Change shoes often, use like an odor-eater and wash and dry feet really well.


----------



## Aquilah (May 6, 2007)

I moved this, but I might be wrong in having even moved it... I dunno...

I've fortunately never had an issue with stinky shoes, and I dunno what would work. John has a pair of tennis shoes that smell horrible! I've heard dryer sheets work though.


----------



## han (May 6, 2007)

one more reason why i love my flip flops.. no smelly feet

i just vomit in my mouth a lil after reading all the post


----------

